# [gelöst:]synergy funktioniert seit update nicht mehr

## Andreas O.

Seit dem letzten Update auf synergy 2.0.0 funktioniert dieses überhaupt nicht mehr mit den 1.4er-Versionen, die ich bei Debian als Server und Client einsetze.

Dazu habe ich u.a. schon folgenden Beitrag gefunden, dass die neuen 2er-Versionen nicht mehr abwärts kompatibel sind zu den 1er-Versionen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1077066-highlight-synergy.html

Es liegt wohl an einem Bug, dass die graphische Oberfläche mit QT nicht mehr funktioniert hatte.

Vor dem Update konnte ich aber zumindest synergy per Kommandozeile nutzen, diese hatte ich in einem Bash-Skript verpackt:

```
setxkbmap de && synergyc [IP-Adresse des Servers]
```

Außerdem weiß ich, dass synergy ab Version 2 wieder "closed source" bzw. wieder zu bezahlen ist.

Wenn ich nun manuell

```
synergyc [IP-Adresse des Servers]
```

aufrufe, kommt dann folgende Warnmeldung:

```
warning: synergyc is deprecated. instead, use: synergy-core --client ... WARNING: failed to set process uid to: -1
```

O.K., dann habe ich manuell eben:

```
synergy-core --client [IP-Adresse meines Servers] 
```

aufgerufen und bekomme auch keine Verbindung mehr zum Server:

```
... failed to set process uid to: -1
```

Ich verstehe nicht, wenn synergyc schon "deprecated" ist, warum dann überhaupt noch /usr/bin/synergyc und /usr/bin/synergys mit installiert werden, wenn diese trotzdem nicht mit den 1er-Versionen von Synergy kompatibel sind...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mir geht es primär auch nicht um das Sparen der Lizenzgebühr - ich denke, 29,- USD (basic) bzw. 39,- USD (Pro) könnte ich schon noch investieren.

Was für mich aber überhaupt nicht geht, ist, dass die 2er-Versionen jetzt wohl nicht mehr lokal laufen, sondern eine Internetverbindung brauchen !???

Verschlüsselung hin oder her - dieses Sicherheitsrisiko will ich auf keinen Fall eingehen!

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: gibt es noch ein 1er-Ebuild (Meinetwegen 1.3, 1.4, 1.6, 1.8 oder 1.9), das sich noch installieren lässt und wenn ja, wie?Last edited by Andreas O. on Tue Apr 10, 2018 7:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Andreas O. wrote:*   

> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: gibt es noch ein 1er-Ebuild (Meinetwegen 1.3, 1.4, 1.6, 1.8 oder 1.9), das sich noch installieren lässt und wenn ja, wie?

 Mir hat eix geflüstert:

```
 ~ $ eix synergy

* x11-misc/synergy

     Available versions:  *1.6.3 ~*1.8.6^t ~*1.8.8^t *2.0.0 {libressl qt4 test}

     Homepage:            http://synergy-project.org/ https://github.com/symless/synergy

     Description:         Lets you easily share a single mouse and keyboard between multiple computers
```

Mach dir keine Sorgen wegen den Sternchen, dass sieht bei mir nur momentan so aus, weil das aus einem Gentoo Prefix unter Cygwin kommt.  :Wink: 

Also sollte es ausreichen in eine beliebiege Datei unter /etc/portage/package.mask" die Zeile

```
>=x11-misc/synergy-2.0.0
```

 einzutragen. Dann werden nur noch die 1er-Version in Betracht gezogen.

Das sieht dann als Beispiel bei mir so aus:

```
(Gentoo) ~ $ eix synergy

* x11-misc/synergy

     Available versions:  *1.6.3 ~*1.8.6^t ~*1.8.8^t *2.0.0 {libressl qt4 test}

     Homepage:            http://synergy-project.org/ https://github.com/symless/synergy

     Description:         Lets you easily share a single mouse and keyboard between multiple computers

(Gentoo) ~ $ echo ">=x11-misc/synergy-2.0.0" >> /gentoo/etc/portage/package.mask/synergy_nur_1er

(Gentoo) ~ $ eix synergy

* x11-misc/synergy

     Available versions:  *1.6.3 ~*1.8.6^t ~*1.8.8^t [m]*2.0.0 {libressl qt4 test}

     Homepage:            http://synergy-project.org/ https://github.com/symless/synergy

     Description:         Lets you easily share a single mouse and keyboard between multiple computers
```

Hinweis: "/gentoo" ist mein Prefix, das müsstest du natürlich weglassen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Andreas O.

Zuerst hatte ich synergy aus "world" gelöscht und anschließend mit

```
emerge --depclean -a
```

die 2.0.0-Version wieder deinstalliert.

Anschließend, wie von dir beschrieben, eine "mask-Datei" angelegt und konnte dann die 1.6.3-Version wieder neu installieren.

Super, vielen, vielen Dank, es funktioniert nun wieder alles    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## asturm

Zur Info: Qt4-basierte <synergy-2.0.0 Versionen sind vom Aussterben bedroht sobald 2.0.0 auf allen arches stable ist. https://bugs.gentoo.org/649572

----------

## Andreas O.

 *asturm wrote:*   

> Zur Info: Qt4-basierte <synergy-2.0.0 Versionen sind vom Aussterben bedroht sobald 2.0.0 auf allen arches stable ist. https://bugs.gentoo.org/649572

 

Danke für die Info.

Ich kenne mich programmiertechnisch ja leider überhaupt nicht aus - aber wenn schon der Client (/usr/bin/synergyc) ohne graphische Oberfläche auskommt, sollte da der Server (/usr/bin/synergys) nicht auch ohne graphische Oberfläche auskommen, sprich ohne QT?

Eine .synergy.conf ist doch auch manuell ohne graphische Oberfläche erstellbar, oder sehe ich da etwa grundsätzlich was falsch?

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Fork: "Barrier" geworden - außer diesem Beitrag habe ich nicht mehr viel dazu gefunden, also beispielsweise keine Pakete, weder unter Gentoo noch unter Debian:

https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/86xcoi/barrier_a_synergy_fork/

Synergy ist einfach ein Programm, das ich nicht mehr missen will, scheinbar gibt es aber für alle 3 Welten (MAC-OS, Linux und Windows) keine brauchbaren Alternativen und die 2er-Version kommt für mich auf keinen Fall in Frage, solange hier teilweise hochsensible Daten (Tastatatureingaben, z. B. auch Passwörter) mehr oder wenig ungeschützt über fremde Server geschickt werden!

----------

## asturm

Das müsstest du den synergy maintainer fragen. Mein einziges Interesse an dem Bug war es Qt4 Abhängigkeiten loszuwerden.

----------

## firefly

 *Andreas O. wrote:*   

>  *asturm wrote:*   Zur Info: Qt4-basierte <synergy-2.0.0 Versionen sind vom Aussterben bedroht sobald 2.0.0 auf allen arches stable ist. https://bugs.gentoo.org/649572 
> 
> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Ich kenne mich programmiertechnisch ja leider überhaupt nicht aus - aber wenn schon der Client (/usr/bin/synergyc) ohne graphische Oberfläche auskommt, sollte da der Server (/usr/bin/synergys) nicht auch ohne graphische Oberfläche auskommen, sprich ohne QT?

 

Qt ist mehr als nur GUI. Es bietet ein komplettes framework mit unter anderen GUI und Netzwerk.

----------

## Andreas O.

Da ich den Thread bereits auf "gelöst" gestellt habe, will ich an dieser Stelle nicht mehr weiter nachbohren und mich bei allen nochmal bedanken, die mein Wissen aufgefrischt bzw. erweitert haben   :Very Happy: 

Ich hoffe, dass die 1er-Version noch möglichst lange benutzbar ist   :Cool: 

----------

## musv

Ich nutze auf Arbeit ebenfalls Synergy unter Fedora. 

Auch da funktionierte es mal eine kurze Zeit nicht, bis ich herausfand, dass ich jetzt auch syngery-core verwenden musste. Das wurde mit einem Update auf magische Weise wieder zurückgedreht. Hier läuft die 1.8.8

Eine GUI braucht man übrigens nicht für die Konfiguration des Servers und schon gar nicht für den Client.

----------

## asturm

Ich könnte USE=qt4 für synergy in package.use.mask geben, dann blockieren die alten Versionen nicht den qt4-cleanup.

----------

